# iceman bass/guitar template



## kickassbass1 (Mar 3, 2012)

'ello to all, i'm looking for basic body template, or layout measurements for an 
" iceman" body style for a bass guitar to build. hopefully in inche's rule,metric ok.

Thanks!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Shaun.


----------

